# ضوجان المحرك والصوت العالي(rpm)



## رامي ياسين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*سياره هونداي افانتي 1996 عند الغيار الثاني وبعد سرعة 40 يبدا الضوجان rpm بالارتفع يسرعة ليصل 4000 عند سرعة 48 وكذالك الثالث والرابع والخامس ماهي المشكلة ارجو المساعدة العاجلة مع العلم اني قمت بتغيير ال clutch system ,واثناء الوقوف يكون الrpm 700

الغيار السرعة rpm 
الثاني 48 4000 
الثالث 65 4000
الرابع 70 4000 
الخامس >80 3.4 *​


----------



## رامي ياسين (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا اي مساعدة وين مهندسين السيارات خاصة الكهرباء


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي رامي هل 700 rbm بعد المشكلة؟؟ يعني قبل المشكلة كم كان الrbm عندك على السرعة البطيئة idle يعني والسيارة شغالة وواقفة؟


----------



## رامي ياسين (31 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكلة با rpm على المشي وال idle كان 700 ولم يتغير


----------



## ابو ربحي (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي رامي تبدو ان المشكلة في صمام اسمه صمام السرعة البطيئة isa بحيث انه عند تلف هذا الصمام يعلى صوت دوران المحرك وقد ينطفىء احياناً وخاصة عند وجود أحمال مثل تشغيل المكيف او تشغيل المضخة الهيدروليكية عند ادارة steering واذا لم تكن هذه الأعراض عندك احتمال وجود عطل ميكانيكي حيث وجود تلف في (صمامات السحب والعادم -دليل الصمامات" زنبرك- نابض- الصمامات") وللتأكد يجب فحص المركبة بواسطة جهاز الفحص للتكاد من ان المشكلة ميكانيكية او الكترونية.
اخبرنا بنتيجة الفحص لديك حتى يتمكنوا الاخوة من مساعدتك وتوجيهك .

والله اعلم


----------



## رامي ياسين (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مرحبا هذه الاعراض غير موجودة وقد قمت بفحص السيارة كهربائيا (computer) لكن لايوجد اي عطل كيف يتم فحصها ميكانيكيا بواسطة الجهاز؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع التوضيح بشكل اكبر حول الvalves ومكوناتها وعن المطلوب فحصه مع الشكر


----------



## ابو ربحي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي رامي لا يتم الفحص الميكانيكي بواسطة الجهاز ولكن قد وضحت لك انه لربما تكون هناك مشكلة ميكانيكية وليست الكترونية ,, افحص خلخلة المحرك Engine vaccum لدى ورشة ميكانيكية تقوم بهذا الفحص حيث خلخلة مجمع السحب هي انعكاس يعبر عن الحالة الميكانيكية للمحرك وتحليل الخلخلة "vaccum" بشكل دقيق يكشف عن الكثير من أعطال المحرك حيث وجود اعطال في الصمامات او دليل الصمام او نابض الصمام او وجود كسر في مجمع السحب او تلف كسكيت راس المحرك,, وايضا قم بفحص الانسداد الجزئي في نظام العادم 
قم بهذه الإجراءات " الإختبارين" لدى ورشة ميكانيكية جيدة في عملها حيث ان بعض الورش لا يجيدون مثل هذه الإختبارات بشكل دقيق.
وفقك الله
اخبرنا بالنتيجة ونحن هنا لمساعدتك ومساندتك


----------



## رامي ياسين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رامي ياسين (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لكن سؤال مهم هل يجب فك راس المحرك لاجراء الفحص وان كان كذالك هل يؤدي الفك الى خراب المحرك وشكرا


----------



## ابو ربحي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لا ابداً أخي رامي عند عمل هذه الاختبارات ليس هناك حاجة الى فك راس المحرك او اي جزء من المحرك ولكن بعد الفحص اذا تبين وجود خلل فاكيد لازم ينفك الجزء الموجود به الخلل لإصلاحه


----------



## dabboura1234 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ رامي:
أنا اعتقد ان العطل ناجم عن تزحلق في قرص الدبرياج(الديسك) وقد يكون سبب هذا التزحلق ناجم عن خطأ فني 
في تركيب المجموعة التي قمت بتغييرها أو أن المجموعة غير أساسية. والله أعلم


----------



## رامي ياسين (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم للاسف الشديد لم اجد اي ورشة ميكانيكية في الاردن تجري هذا النوع من الفحص , ما هو سبب استهلاك الوقود العالي بالسيارة ؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة بسبب المصروف العالي عليها


----------



## هيثم سوالمه (7 ديسمبر 2010)

سيارات الأفانتي مصروفها عالي والسلام


----------



## حسام محي الدين (8 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بعد التحيه والاشواق الكتير لكل مشرفين واعضاء المنتدى المهم والجميل
طبعا اسف على الاطاله
اخى الكريم مشكلتك على ما اعتقض فى اسطوانة الدبرياج انت قالت انه تم تغيره ارجو اولا عرفنا السبب
ثانى حاجه انت ممكن تعمل اختبار لاسطوانة الدبرياج بس لازم يكون اعندك احساس بالسياره
حتى تتاكد انه لايوجد تفاوت فى اسطوانة الدبرياج
دواس على الفرامل مع اعطاء غير السرعه الثانى وسيب على اسطوانة الدبرياج ويستحسن ان يكون الاربام على 1000 ويكون المحرك ما بارد ومن غير تشغيل التكيف
بس بردو فى سوال مهم جدا
هل العربيه مشيها مرتاحه يعنى فى بداية الطلعه هل لو عملت مور العربيه بتمشى ولا بتقيف فى مكانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
للتاكد نزل فرامل اليد واعمل حرك العربيه لزها (ادفعها )حتى تتاكد ان فرامل اليد ما ماسك وان الحمل الموجود او قلت سرعة العربيه نتاجه بحمل العربيه فقط


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم رامي 
هل تقوم انت بالضغط علي بدال السرعة للوصول الي الغيار الثالث او الرابع فتزداد عدد اللفات ؟ 
بمعني ان سرعة السيارة الفعلية لا تتناسب مع عدد اللفات ؟ 
بمعني انك لا بد من الضغط علي بدال السرعة بشدة للوصول الي السرعة الفعلية المطلوبة ؟ 
بمعني ان صوت المحرك يعلو جدا بشكل لا يتناسب مع السرعة الفعلية ؟ 
اذا كان ذلك كله صحيح فالعيب لديك في ايطواتة القابض (الدبرياج) قولا واحدا


----------



## العميد1990 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رامي ياسين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم قمت بتغيير الدبرياج لان الميكانيكي قال ان المشكلة فيه ,وتأكدت من فرامل اليد والبريك انه لا مشكلة فيه ولا تلامس وبالفعل سرعة السيارة لا تناسب عدد اللفات ولقد قمت بمقارنتها مع سيارات اخرى من نفس الطراز ووجدت زيادة 500rpm في سيارتي عند نفس الظروف في السرعة والغيار


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

راجع فلتر البنزين والهو ، ممكن يكونوا غير صالحين


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الخلل في الدعسة accelerator speed pedal


----------



## رامي ياسين (18 يناير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة ما اسباب استهلاك الوقود العالي في سيرة افانتي 96 1500cc 160km/20 l


----------



## جراح فلسطين (18 يناير 2011)

رامي ياسين قال:


> ارجو المساعدة ما اسباب استهلاك الوقود العالي في سيرة افانتي 96 1500cc 160km/20 l



اذا كان CHECK Light مضيء في التابلو فقم بفحص السيارة على جهاز
لمسحه
او استبدل البواجي شمعات الاشعال مع مراعاة استخدام الرقم الصحيح والتاكد من نظافة فلتر الهواء
او ضع ثرمس ستات حرارة اعلى
ملاحظة صرف الوقود في البرد يزداد بحدود5./.


----------



## رامي ياسين (22 يناير 2011)

لا يوجد اشارة check engine وقمت بفحص السيارة على الكمبيوتر 5 مرات وكل مرة لا يوجد مشكلة وعملت على تغيير البواجي بالرقم الصحيح +فلتر الهواء لكن لم تنتهي المشكلة قالوا لي انها مصنعة هكذا هل هذا الكلام ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## جراح فلسطين (2 فبراير 2011)

رامي ياسين قال:


> لا يوجد اشارة check engine وقمت بفحص السيارة على الكمبيوتر 5 مرات وكل مرة لا يوجد مشكلة وعملت على تغيير البواجي بالرقم الصحيح +فلتر الهواء لكن لم تنتهي المشكلة قالوا لي انها مصنعة هكذا هل هذا الكلام ممكن؟؟؟؟؟؟ ارجو المساعدة وشكرا



استبدل اسلاك البواجي +مصفاة البنزين+وقم باضافة مادة تنظيف بخاخ مع البنزين


----------



## احمد محمد دحدولي (2 فبراير 2011)

افحص قواعد المحرك العلويه وسفليه وتاكد من شد براغيهم


----------

